# trail mishaps



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry, little confused. He was fine in practice, other show/classes, or actual trail rides? Maybe it is lack of experience making him nervous? Maybe the noise from the crowd? How much experience do you have in showing? Maybe you were both a little neverous and he felt it?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Our trainer uses things like those swim noodles and PVC pipes in an arena. He also sometimes carries a stick. I've seen him place those ear plug sets connected by a string on the face of a horse. These things help the horse get used to strange looking things. It's amazing because they don't become fazed by funny looking things in the woods.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Something set him off. I don't do shows, So I don't know what kinds of things might surprise your horse.

I rode 3 days this past week. Each ride was about 20 miles and on a different trail each day. On the last day, about 10 miles into the ride and on top of the highest point of the ride. Which means we had been climbing for several hours. The wind was blowing and my horse got real excited and started to bounce around. My friends thought he was going to buck, I asked for some disengagements and we spun around a few circles. It was a steep hillside, so it was a little challenging to get him under control and not roll down the hill. It took him a good 15 minutes of walking down the trail before I felt him totally calm down.

I think he just didn't like the wind blowing in his ears. Once we got down off the ridge top and into an area where the wind didn't blow as hard he calmed. But I'll never really now what set him off for sure. I would have thought that after several days of hard rides and a good climb that morning, The colt would have been more settled.










See how steep the hill side was. Not a great place to be dancing with a crazy horse.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Painted Horse:

Those pics are amazing!!! Im glad that you nor your horse got hurt in the whole ordeal. Your trail riding puts trail riding around here to shame!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Painted Horse, amazing photos. You must have the utmost trust with your horses to ride where you do  So jealous  in a good way.


----------

